# leather upholstery



## kenny

8) we are thinking of having the upholstery in our hobby changed to leather, could anyone with leather upholstery in their van give us their opinions of it in hot sunny climates. thanks kenny 8)


----------



## locovan

Our friend has had it done in cream and it looks grand but the smell when you open up is very over powering and it makes you sweat when you sit on it.
But it is hardwearing and looks nice.


----------



## GEMMY

If you choose leather, don't have dogs, and cover it when in sunshine, also in winter. 8O 

tony


----------



## SueandRoger

My personal opinion! We have had Ivory coloured leather in the camper from new in 2003 and it still looks fantastic. It is unmarked, has a slight smell of 'luxury' but certainly not over-powering and has never been covered even in the heat of southern Spain or the Alsace in winter with snow on the ground. We spend on average 50 nights away each year and lots of day trips and everyone remarks how lovely it looks and we would have nothing else, same in the cars.


----------



## RUMomo

locovan said:


> Our friend has had it done in cream and it looks grand but the smell when you open up is very over powering and it makes you sweat when you sit on it.
> But it is hardwearing and looks nice.


If it makes you sweat then it isn't "real" leather! There are lots of man-made leather type fibres and these do make you sweat. They even smell like real leather or stronger. I live in Spain and have leather in my car, motorhome and at home - it keeps you cool in Summer and warm in Winter. You have to be careful using jeans - the studs scratch the leather - and keep pets nails trimmed! You should also lubricate real leather 2-3 times a year to avoid drying out which causes cracks.

I would definitely recommend.

Rumomo.


----------



## locovan

RUMomo said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our friend has had it done in cream and it looks grand but the smell when you open up is very over powering and it makes you sweat when you sit on it.
> But it is hardwearing and looks nice.
> 
> 
> 
> If it makes you sweat then it isn't "real" leather! There are lots of man-made leather type fibres and these do make you sweat. They even smell like real leather or stronger. I live in Spain and have leather in my car, motorhome and at home - it keeps you cool in Summer and warm in Winter. You have to be careful using jeans - the studs scratch the leather - and keep pets nails trimmed! You should also lubricate real leather 2-3 times a year to avoid drying out which causes cracks.
> 
> I would definitely recommend.
> 
> Rumomo.
Click to expand...

Well (whisper) I said that as it is a Hymer-- so a lot of coverage and it only cost £875.00 which Im amazed at as my Autrotrail cherekee was going to be £1500 in material.
But
It does look lovely and has really smartened it up as it is a 2002 Hymer.


----------



## Ails40

We have cream leather and have found for the past couple of weeks when we have been away in the heat, that it keeps us cool. 

Always had leather in the car, never covered it and it still looks brand new as we give it a good proper clean a couple of times a year.


----------



## bevjohn

I dont mean to hijack your post but we think leather looks fab,Had a recent quote when we were at the Stratford show,but to dear. Has anyone any recommendations for companies fitting leather.

Thanks Bevjohn


----------



## Mrplodd

All down to personal choice !

I have had a number of cars with (genuine) leather. looks lovely but not as comfortable as cloth when its hot (especially in a soft top) AND I found that it did make me sweat !!

Out of choice I now always specify cloth not leather, but like I said, personal choice


----------



## wobby

We had cream leather in our Chic and it was 1st class, easy to clean with a little hand cream, quite cool to sit on and didn't smell, we always got admiring glances from other campers and we never covered it up.

My advice though is don't go for cheap as there are many grades of leather, you pays your money ect.
Our new van has a combination of cream leather and suede cloth and we have to be very careful with the cloth, not our choice as we bought it of the forecourt. The sun didn't fade the leather on the Chic, but I notice that the suede cloth on our Opus front seat is much paler than the habitation seats, although the leather is still OK.

My vote leather every time Wobby


----------



## CliveMott

Based on previous experiences our new van is part leather. The bits your cheeks and back sit on are a fabric, the rest leather. Best compromise.

C.

Regal furnishing did it for us. OK


----------



## lalala

Our vote is also for leather which we specified in our van as we have always had it in our cars. Looks good, easy to clean, doesn't stain the way cloth can and we don't feel it is too hot, in fact it's probably cooler. We have cream leather which makes the interior look larger and lighter,
hope this helps
Lala


----------



## locovan

http://www.regalfurnishings.co.uk/
look at the video on here and you will be amazed :wink:


----------



## Kipper

I have beige(ish) half leather upholstery. Had it 3-4 years now. Still looks good as new and I never cover it - have a dog and cat with me in the van (though the dog is not allowed on seats). Doesn't feel too hot or too cold and has just that very faint luxurious smell of leather.


----------



## Jezport

I had my Cougar re-upholstered in leather. Automotive quality leather is hard wearing unlike cheapo catalogue sofas.

Pros

Leather is easy to clean, doesnt make you sweat and looks great.

Cons

Good leather is expensive, zippers and studs on some jeans can scratch the surface.


----------



## adonisito

We've got half leather, easy to clean and it looks good, like CliveMott says its a good compromise. We taught the lab from day 1 that getting on the seats was A Bad Thing! Naughty boy!


----------

